# Exposure by giving your t-shirts to celebrities



## brad7821 (Mar 28, 2015)

*Exposure by giving your t-shirts to people of high social status*

I was watching a tv show and realized that the actors lined up with the personality of our ideal target market. I thought it might be a nice gesture to throw a few shirts their way that they would most likely appreciate and wear. Perhaps one could get worn in public and our shirts could gain some more exposure.

If anybody has done this, has a personal experience that is similar or has something to add I would love to hear about it. Thanks


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

It's highly effective but a bit like playing the lottery. the more it's out there the more chances at getting the exposure you want but it may take allot of time. I was fortunate enough to have good friends that were very active in the communities relevant to my markets that truly liked my products and would wear them when doing anything with a chance of attention.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

That's always a good thing if you can make it happen. It is frustrating watching all the rich people getting all the free stuff, but that's marketing.


----------



## Imaginative (Aug 10, 2013)

I recently printed 3 tees for one of our artists and sent them to one of our regular customers which, at first I was confused as to why he was buying them for her, but then it turned out that it was because she was going to a convention where the three actors whose characters were on the tees were going to be so it was the easiest way to get them to them. 

Another artist recently had a photo of one of his designs being held by one of the actors from the film in which his design was inspired, it helped his sales no end so yes, it does work if you get the right ones to the right people at the right time.


----------



## brad7821 (Mar 28, 2015)

Printor said:


> That's always a good thing if you can make it happen. It is frustrating watching all the rich people getting all the free stuff, but that's marketing.



Not all companies are like that! We just started but have a plan already in motion to bring a set amount of shirts to the Good Will on a consistent basis. If we are able to live modestly and help someone else then that is great. Besides this will get more than just exposure, it will also advertise our message of living consciously and becoming a more introspective, thoughtful and explorative individual. We live in a bad area so there are plenty of people in need of free t-shirts. 

We also give away a couple shirts every week to anyone who joins our newsletter, or follows/likes us on any of our social media.


----------



## Irpud (Jan 13, 2008)

How about going a step further and offering to pay the celebrity to model your T-Shirt? (If you can find a good photographer, it's possible they may shoot for free)


----------

